# ID needed.



## Dieselfool (Aug 11, 2010)

After looking through some of the profiles on here I'm thinking Buccochromis Tanzania.
Whadda you think?
Please excuse the dirty glass.


----------



## Dieselfool (Aug 11, 2010)

Upon futher research I now belive it to be a Buccochromis Lepturus.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

I believe you have rhoadesii, due to the amount of yellow on the lower half.


----------



## Chester B (Dec 28, 2012)

Not lepturus as they are silver with the black line. I'd say B. rhoadesii as due to yellow as Fogelhund has indicated. Rhoadesii are sometimes known as yellow lepturus. I currently keep these and they look my fish.


----------



## Dieselfool (Aug 11, 2010)

Thanks guys. Chester, care to post up a few pics of your guys for me?


----------



## Chester B (Dec 28, 2012)

These pics were from about 6 weeks ago.

Wild Caught Male at 4" - This guy is now 5" and looks pretty much the same except when he gets fired up he loses the stripe and turns all yellow









Wild Caught Female at 4.5" - She's now about 5" but is more silvery









Here's a pretty good guide to Buccochromis

http://auscichlids.com/forum/index.php?topic=3935.0


----------



## m1ke715m (Jul 26, 2012)

too bad they dont stay looking like that.. males get all big and ugly


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

m1ke715m said:


> too bad they dont stay looking like that.. males get all big and ugly


This is ugly?


----------



## m1ke715m (Jul 26, 2012)

to be honest i think all predators are ugly..i dont like their shape, specificaly their huge jaws, its the main reason i dont keep piscivores the other reason is i like to have small fish in the tanks with my larger ones i dont have room to grow fish out to a size they arent considered lunch (aside from the 3 nkambae i have that as soon as they get big and problematic i will get rid of but i was drawn to their patterning and made an impulse buy).. i dont like fish that have the diagonal line down the back either even if they arent piscivores (some mylochromis) the female bucco rhoadessii look kind of cool to me with the yellow belly and throats but blah im still not beat.. and to answer your question, yes i think its ugly along with all frontosa, gobies, piscivores, and any fish that gets a nuchal hump.. different strokes for different folks..


----------



## m1ke715m (Jul 26, 2012)

i can see how others would like them.. i like the coloration of the one in that video but i would never keep them..


----------



## Chester B (Dec 28, 2012)

I have to admit I'm kind of surprised. Male rhoadesii look stunning to me.


----------



## Anall44 (Feb 25, 2008)

Chester, at what length do they begin to get the color of the one in that video? 5" is quite big! Will yours turn?

EDIT: Max size of 16" :drooling: Whoa.


----------



## Chester B (Dec 28, 2012)

This is the first time I've kept them so I don't really know. I'm thinking around 8" or 9" before they start to turn. I have a male Rostratus that has started changing at around 5" which is about half adult size, so I'm thinking the same. The male rhoadesii has finally started throwing around his weight and is probably number 3 in the tank at the moment so lack of dominance won't be an issue. Not sure if anyone else can chime in on this with some insight.


----------



## Dieselfool (Aug 11, 2010)

Okay, so it's a Rhoadesii. Now can we determine if it's a male or female. Although it's yellow coloured, but not quite as bright a yellow as your's Chester, it does loose it's stripe and turns a yellow sheen across it's whole body when it's gets all jacked up. He's also about 4.5" at this point. But there isn't even a hint of blue in him like the male in the video. Maybe he's just too small still.


----------



## Chester B (Dec 28, 2012)

My male has no hint of blue but is very yellow now in comparison to the photo I posted.


----------

